# Awlgrip color preferences for deck



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Matterhorn White or a light gray.


----------



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

My Egret has a white hull with Ice Blue topsides/cockpit/console. I really like the little bit of contrast and the cool blue feels soothing to the eyes without the harsh glare of bright white.


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

Matterhorn White or Cream awlgrip would look nice with that Turquoise.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks for all the feedback guys. I have a month or so to decide and my wife and kids weren't much help besides the hull colors they like.


----------



## wtgoon (Sep 14, 2016)

Matterhorn white, Whisper grey, ice blue


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Lite grey


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I've got a matterhorn white deck and its not too bad on my eyes


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks everyone for all the helpful feedback!


----------

